# Fan controller not working correctly



## crazypotatoman (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently purchased the Intel Thermal Solution RTS2011LC to cool my cpu. I replaced the stock fan it came with and put in a Delta AFB1212GHE-CF00 120mm fan. I put another one of these fans inside the chassis and hooked them both up to a Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25 Fan Controller. The setup worked for a while but after an hour or two the fan controller lost control of the cpu fan and the fan freaked out. The fan controller started to smell bad so I unhooked everything and put back the stock fan for the cpu cooler and the chassis stock fan. Is the controller defective or was my setup causing the malfunction?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello crazypotatoman,

Sounds to me like something burned up on the fan controller... I would venture to guess that it was a defect in the fan controller... Generally fans do not pull a lot of current and a short in the fan would have likely had an effect closer to the fan itself.

Is the fan working properly connected to the motherboard header?

Perhaps, as a precaution, you should use a molex adapter for the fan to be sure that the motherboard doesn't get damaged.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Delta AFB1212GHE-CF00 will draw about 2.5 amps at 12 volts DC.
Scythe Kaze Master Pro is spec'd for a maximum load of 1.0 amps per channel.

The Delta fan will draw more than twice the current the controller can safely provide. The smell was most likely the driver transistor incinerating.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you gcavan, I wasn't sure of the fan specs!


----------



## crazypotatoman (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you both, looks like I'll need to buy a better fan controller.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'ld choose a different fan. Being in the same room as that Delta must be like living near an airport. Seriously, I doubt you will find a controller tough enough to drive that much current; most are only rated at 1 amp per channel or less.


----------

